# Eurovision: Cattelan e Chiara Ferragni alla conduzione.



## admin (8 Luglio 2021)

Secondo quanto riportato da Oggi, i prossimi conduttori dell'Eurovision saranno Alessandro Cattelan e Chiara Ferragni


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2021)

Evviva la meritocazia. 

Con sti due, immagino a quali spettacolini assisteremo. Magari faranno pare il bis ai Maneskin così se lo mettono in mano a vicenda in eurovisione.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2377173 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Oggi, i prossimi conduttori dell'Eurovision saranno Alessandro Cattelan e Chiara Ferragni



Ambrogini d'oro, politica, spettacolo, comunicazione, filosofia, imprenditoria, filantropia.

Prima dei 40 anni sarà già PDR.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2021)

Analcrazia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Luglio 2021)

Io ci avrei visto bene Victoria Cabello


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2377264 ha scritto:


> Io ci avrei visto bene Victoria Cabello



Io pensavo ci mettessero Enrico Ruggeri e Heather Parisi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2377267 ha scritto:


> Io pensavo ci mettessero Enrico Ruggeri e Heather Parisi




C'è sempre Mara Venier...


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2377267 ha scritto:


> Io pensavo ci mettessero Enrico Ruggeri e Heather Parisi



ed in collegamento... abbiati.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2377173 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Oggi, i prossimi conduttori dell'Eurovision saranno Alessandro Cattelan e Chiara Ferragni


Cattelan era scontato, anche se in Rai ci sarebbe Federico Russo che ha praticamente lo stesso stile di conduzione (ed anche lui sa perfettamente l'inglese), ma probabilmente non ha gli appoggi politici necessari. E non sarebbe costato nulla, poi mettiamoci anche che è un volto che ha familiarità con l'Eurovision visto che lo ha sempre commentato lui, eccetto quest'anno.






E chissà quanto è costato sto raccomandato, che ricordiamo è solo un fenomeno social visto che su Sky era un flop continuo con il suo talk che scimmiottava Jimmy Fallon, che infatti non era stato confermato nell'ultimo anno, prima che firmasse con la Rai.

Per me, comunque, metteranno anche un volto over. Forse la Carlucci, che diventa più probabile dopo la dipartita della Carrà.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Luglio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2377264 ha scritto:


> Io ci avrei visto bene Victoria Cabello


Che mi hai ricordato <3 ? Ti ringrazio  .
[video=youtube;dwpoIiISs6c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwpoIiISs6c[/video]


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2377348 ha scritto:


> Che mi hai ricordato <3 ? Ti ringrazio  .
> [video=youtube;dwpoIiISs6c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwpoIiISs6c[/video]



I presentatori della vecchia MTV ci starebbero tutti bene per l'eurovision. Non ho idea di che cavolo facciano ora. La victoria mi pare quella che sa meglio l'inglese.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Luglio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2377350 ha scritto:


> I presentatori della vecchia MTV ci starebbero tutti bene per l'eurovision. Non ho idea di che cavolo facciano ora. La victoria mi pare quella che sa meglio l'inglese.


La Cabello che io sappia ha avuto problemi di salute e poi quando ti allontani per un pò dalla tv, rischi di finire nell'oblio (citofonare Marco Columbro, che dopo il coma è passato dalla gloria all'oblio totale). 

Io, comunque, propongo una conduzione che farebbe venire fegati marcissimi in certi ambienti radical chic e, quindi, non verrà mai approvata:
Un trio formato da Alessandro Greco (noto ultimamente per aver manifestato le sue posizioni anti-abortiste e pro-famiglia), Massimo Giletti e Lorella Cuccarini. 

Rita Pavone, Iva Zanicchi, Gianluca Grignani, Povia ed Enrico Ruggeri ospiti musicali. 

Inviati fuori dallo studio Milo Infante, Paolo Del Debbio, Mariagiovanna Maglie (quota curvy) Azzurra Barbuto e Laura Tecce (quota gnocche). Durante la serata, un monologo di Mario Giordano contro la casta e la sinistra. Un sogno!


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2377173 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Oggi, i prossimi conduttori dell'Eurovision saranno Alessandro Cattelan e Chiara Ferragni



Soldi pubblici spesi bene. Cattelan preso x fare qualche serata a caso


----------



## fabri47 (8 Luglio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2377370 ha scritto:


> Soldi pubblici spesi bene. Cattelan preso x fare qualche serata a caso


E' ufficialmente in Rai, da febbraio. A settembre, il sabato sera, andrà in onda il suo nuovo show sui quarantenni su Rai 1.


----------



## Freddiedevil (8 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2377354 ha scritto:


> La Cabello che io sappia ha avuto problemi di salute e poi quando ti allontani per un pò dalla tv, rischi di finire nell'oblio (citofonare Marco Columbro, che dopo il coma è passato dalla gloria all'oblio totale).
> 
> Io, comunque, propongo una conduzione che farebbe venire fegati marcissimi in certi ambienti radical chic e, quindi, non verrà mai approvata:
> Un trio formato da Alessandro Greco (noto ultimamente per aver manifestato le sue posizioni anti-abortiste e pro-famiglia), Massimo Giletti e Lorella Cuccarini.
> ...



Ti ricordo che l'eurovision è seguitissimo in Europa. 
Davvero vorresti una figura di m così solo per dare fastidio ai "radical chic"? (secondo me peraltro se ne sbatterebbero anche altamente)


----------



## gabri65 (8 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2377354 ha scritto:


> La Cabello che io sappia ha avuto problemi di salute e poi quando ti allontani per un pò dalla tv, rischi di finire nell'oblio (citofonare Marco Columbro, che dopo il coma è passato dalla gloria all'oblio totale).
> 
> Io, comunque, propongo una conduzione che farebbe venire fegati marcissimi in certi ambienti radical chic e, quindi, non verrà mai approvata:
> Un trio formato da Alessandro Greco (noto ultimamente per aver manifestato le sue posizioni anti-abortiste e pro-famiglia), Massimo Giletti e Lorella Cuccarini.
> ...



Ma no, figurati. Guai a pestare i piedi ai radical chic, eh.

Mica si può. Un po' di buonismo con i buonisti, dai, su.

Loro sono quelli che ti aprono la mente (e qualcos'altro, su commissione).


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2377375 ha scritto:


> E' ufficialmente in Rai, da febbraio. A settembre, il sabato sera, andrà in onda il suo nuovo show sui quarantenni su Rai 1.



Eh appunto ma sono solo 2-3 serate/evento ho letto


----------



## Raryof (8 Luglio 2021)

Non ce lo vedo Cattelan che conduce in coppia con la Ferragna, vero che i conduttori all'eurovision non sono chiamati in causa più di tanto ma vedrei molto meglio la De Angelis, la Delogu e la Stockolma.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Luglio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2377393 ha scritto:


> Ti ricordo che l'eurovision è seguitissimo in Europa.
> Davvero vorresti una figura di m così solo per dare fastidio ai "radical chic"? (secondo me peraltro se ne sbatterebbero anche altamente)


E quale sarebbe la grandissima figura nel mettere Chiara Ferragni? Tutta la gente che ho elencato, eccetto alcuni di cui si può discutere, sono tutti professionisti del mondo dello spettacolo con una gavetta. Quella che non ha Chiara Ferragni.


----------



## Raryof (8 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2377414 ha scritto:


> E quale sarebbe la grandissima figura nel mettere Chiara Ferragni? Tutta la gente che ho elencato, eccetto alcuni di cui si può discutere, sono tutti professionisti del mondo dello spettacolo con una gavetta. Quella che non ha Chiara Ferragni.



Dai che magari rivediamo un Sanremo 89 in salsa europea... dai Chiaretta, buttati.
Occhio perché in Rai sono maestri in questo, anche le precedenti edizioni dell'Esc in Italia mi sa che andarono molto male, tanto pressapochismo e poco altro.



[video=youtube;np_L1NrUIBo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np_L1NrUIBo[/video]


----------



## Freddiedevil (8 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2377414 ha scritto:


> E quale sarebbe la grandissima figura nel mettere Chiara Ferragni? Tutta la gente che ho elencato, eccetto alcuni di cui si può discutere, sono tutti professionisti del mondo dello spettacolo con una gavetta. Quella che non ha Chiara Ferragni.



Puoi opinare sulla Ferragni, che comunque vuoi o non vuoi con la popolarità che ha può assumere il ruolo di "valletta d'eccezione", ma su Cattelan cosa vuoi dire?

So che la tua è una provocazione, ma quelli che hai nominato... Bah se a te fanno simpatia solo perché sono di destra... Un Mario Giordano ci metterebbe 5 secondi a fare una battuta trash sugli omosessuali e coprire di ridicolo l'Italia intera.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Luglio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2377545 ha scritto:


> Puoi opinare sulla Ferragni, che comunque vuoi o non vuoi con la popolarità che ha può assumere il ruolo di "valletta d'eccezione", ma su Cattelan cosa vuoi dire?
> 
> So che la tua è una provocazione, ma quelli che hai nominato... Bah se a te fanno simpatia solo perché sono di destra... Un Mario Giordano ci metterebbe 5 secondi a fare *una battuta trash sugli omosessuali e coprire di ridicolo l'Italia intera.*


Invece l'intervento di Fedez al primo maggio, che ha messo in imbarazzo l'intera Rai non era trash. Lui è intellettuale. 

Poi parli di Cattelan come fosse Pippo Baudo. Ah no, lui è un povero vecchietto che si è permesso di dire di voler spegnere le telecamere a Fedez  .

Vabbè, de gustibus. Io che sono cresciuto con Corrado, la Carrà, Fiorello e metto nel calderone anche Paolo Bonolis, Amadeus e Gerry Scotti, questi nuovi talenti della tv proprio non mi fanno impazzire. Sarà colpa mia... Cercherò di ripassarmi la storia recente della tv italiana guardandomi tutte le memorabili puntate di E Poi C'è Cattelan.

P.S: Si scherza eh  .


----------



## Freddiedevil (8 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2377597 ha scritto:


> Invece l'intervento di Fedez al primo maggio, che ha messo in imbarazzo l'intera Rai non era trash. Lui è intellettuale.
> 
> Poi parli di Cattelan come fosse Pippo Baudo. Ah no, lui è un povero vecchietto che si è permesso di dire di voler spegnere le telecamere a Fedez  .
> 
> ...



La battuta di Fedez? La chiamerei piú "denuncia". 
Per me ha fatto benissimo a fare quello che ha fatto, poi per carità, punti di vista.

Si sa che voi di destra siete conservatori anche in queste cose, quindi qualsiasi nuovo volto si affacci alla ribalta non sarà mai come le cariatidi esposte al museo della RAI. 
Del resto se i programmi della televisione pubblica siano osceni, e gli ascolti arrivano soltanto quando ci sono i Sanremo di turno, la colpa sarà dei Ferragnez o di Cattelan... Per carità, non sia mai a cercare di svecchiare un po' la televisione, magari rivedendo anche posizioni retrograde che ci fanno sembrare il medioevo rispetto al resto d'Europa. Già.


----------



## unbreakable (9 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2377173 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Oggi, i prossimi conduttori dell'Eurovision saranno Alessandro Cattelan e Chiara Ferragni



in base a quali esperienze pregresse la ferragni viene presa a condurre un programma internazionale sulla musica?

comunque si conferma la tendenza che ho potuto osservare pure in qualche film americano..ora sono i protagonisti del web che sbarcano in tv anche senza background o esperienze importanti in tv..a me non piace molto sinceramente sta cosa, perchè penso sia più meritocratico inserire qualcuno che abbia fatto gavetta in tv o nei film abbia fatto il percorso di attore e non di sketch sul web..ma comunque sono scelte , alla fine penseranno di avere un buon rientro di audience con un nome "forte"


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2377174 ha scritto:


> Evviva la meritocazia.
> 
> Con sti due, immagino a quali spettacolini assisteremo. Magari faranno pare il bis ai Maneskin così se lo mettono in mano a vicenda in eurovisione.



Allora va detto che non è semplice in Italia trovare 2 conduttori che parlino inglese fluente..anzi..
Poi la ferragni è anche un volto noto a livello mondiale tra i giovani..

Cattelan ha una bella voce per me, ma come contenuti è il solito banale..non mi dice nulla...lei vabbé..parlerà di makeup e moda..di che altro si intende?


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2377690 ha scritto:


> Allora va detto che non è semplice in Italia trovare 2 conduttori che parlino inglese fluente..anzi..
> Poi la ferragni è anche un volto noto a livello mondiale tra i giovani..
> 
> Cattelan ha una bella voce per me, ma come contenuti è il solito banale..non mi dice nulla...lei vabbé..parlerà di makeup e moda..di che altro si intende?



Di LGBTIUAHSHAHASHABCBWHWUOPAMCBCHQHAAIQIQSSAAA


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2377697 ha scritto:


> Di LGBTIUAHSHAHASHABCBWHWUOPAMCBCHQHAAIQIQSSAAA



Si be, sarà un'edizione all'insegna dell'inclushionehh!!!1!!


----------



## Nevergiveup (9 Luglio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2377631 ha scritto:


> *La battuta di Fedez? La chiamerei piú "denuncia". *
> *Per me ha fatto benissimo a fare quello che ha fatto, poi per carità, punti di vista.*
> 
> Si sa che voi di destra siete conservatori anche in queste cose, quindi qualsiasi nuovo volto si affacci alla ribalta non sarà mai come le cariatidi esposte al museo della RAI.
> Del resto se i programmi della televisione pubblica siano osceni, e gli ascolti arrivano soltanto quando ci sono i Sanremo di turno, la colpa sarà dei Ferragnez o di Cattelan... Per carità, non sia mai a cercare di svecchiare un po' la televisione, magari rivedendo anche posizioni retrograde che ci fanno sembrare il medioevo rispetto al resto d'Europa. Già.



Guarda io non vedo un problema nella causa perorata da Fedez e la Ferragni...vedo un problema ciclopico invece nel livello a cui portano la discussione, un minestrone di pressapochismo ignorante provocatorio che rende impossibile una discussione seria sui contenuti...questi fenomeni dell'era social sono il perfetto alter ego di Salvini sponda radical chic, infatti non fanno altro che esasperare ed allontanare le due correnti di pensiero fomentando lo scontro invece di favorire il dialogo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2377354 ha scritto:


> La Cabello che io sappia ha avuto problemi di salute e poi quando ti allontani per un pò dalla tv, rischi di finire nell'oblio (*citofonare Marco Columbro, che dopo il coma è passato dalla gloria all'oblio totale*).



Bè ma su Columbro adnrebbero scritte tante cose..era uno dei re mida della tv generalista anni '90 (lo adoravo, simpaticissimo, originale, la sua BD con la cuccarini era roba da antologia)..poi oltre ai problemi di salute che lo hanno allontanato in prima battuta si è invasato su tematiche green, vegana etc...

Le ultime volte che l'ho visto non sembrava più lui..poi oh, probabilmente non si è piegato a certe logiche e è finito ai margini..mentre altri, suonati più o meno come lui, si sono prestati al giochetto di passare sempre per scemotti e lavorano di più (ad esempio Claudio Lippi, altro pezzo da 90 degli anni '90, che ormai da tempo fa solo il babbeo)


----------



## fabri47 (9 Luglio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2377631 ha scritto:


> La battuta di Fedez? La chiamerei piú "denuncia".
> Per me ha fatto benissimo a fare quello che ha fatto, poi per carità, punti di vista.
> 
> *Si sa che voi di destra siete conservatori anche in queste cose, quindi qualsiasi nuovo volto si affacci alla ribalta non sarà mai come le cariatidi esposte al museo della RAI. *
> Del resto se i programmi della televisione pubblica siano osceni, e gli ascolti arrivano soltanto quando ci sono i Sanremo di turno, la colpa sarà dei Ferragnez o di Cattelan... Per carità, non sia mai a cercare di svecchiare un po' la televisione, magari rivedendo anche posizioni retrograde che ci fanno sembrare il medioevo rispetto al resto d'Europa. Già.


Io non sono per forza di destra, se leggi i miei commenti sui topic politici sono critico anche su Salvini. 

Tornando in topic non ho assolutamente pregiudizi verso i nuovi volti, reputo semplicemente un Federico Russo più meritevole di condurre l'Eurovision, avendolo commentato il più delle volte, piuttosto che Cattelan che in Rai è un novellino. E, comunque, le "cariatidi" erano di un altro livello; loro inventavano i format e non scimmiottavano (male) i talk show americani tipo Jimmy Fallon. E, per piacere, basta etichettare (tipo "sei di destra perchè non ti piace Cattelan") chi la pensa in maniera diversa. Grazie  .


----------



## gabri65 (9 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2377785 ha scritto:


> E, per piacere, basta etichettare (tipo "sei di destra perchè non ti piace Cattelan") chi la pensa in maniera diversa. Grazie  .



Non se ne puole proprio più di questo lavaggio del cervello.

Qualcuno sta più a sinistra di questa sinistra e viene etichettato automaticamente come (fascistah) di destra.

Logiche di ragionamento naziste.


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Luglio 2021)

Nevergiveup;2377742 ha scritto:


> Guarda io non vedo un problema nella causa perorata da Fedez e la Ferragni...vedo un problema ciclopico invece nel livello a cui portano la discussione, un minestrone di pressapochismo ignorante provocatorio che rende impossibile una discussione seria sui contenuti...questi fenomeni dell'era social sono il perfetto alter ego di Salvini sponda radical chic, infatti non fanno altro che esasperare ed allontanare le due correnti di pensiero fomentando lo scontro invece di favorire il dialogo.



Sia chiaro. Non amo i personaggi alla Ferragnez, così come non amo nessuno dei fenomeni da milioni di followers, né questo mondo in cui la popolarità da social network permette a certi individui di costruirsi un impero.

Però il discorso qui è un altro. 
Se parliamo delle censure della televisione e del messaggio anti-odio che venne espresso da Fedez durante il concerto del 1°maggio, in quel caso sono stato d'accordo con lui.
È un mio punto di vista. Poi non apprezzo in toto la caratura del personaggio (figuriamoci dal punto di vista musicale...), però mi sembrò assolutamente giusto in quel caso sfruttare la popolarità per portare avanti quel messaggio. Piaccia o non piaccia ha dato una scossa e ha permesso a una legge (che per carità, io reputo giusta, magari altri no) come il DDL Zan di entrare di prepotenza quantomeno nel dibattito pubblico.

Se quello scontro di cui parli tu, è lo scontro post concerto del 1°maggio,per me ben venga lo scontro.


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2377785 ha scritto:


> Io non sono per forza di destra, se leggi i miei commenti sui topic politici sono critico anche su Salvini.
> 
> Tornando in topic non ho assolutamente pregiudizi verso i nuovi volti, reputo semplicemente un Federico Russo più meritevole di condurre l'Eurovision, avendolo commentato il più delle volte, piuttosto che Cattelan che in Rai è un novellino. E, comunque, le "cariatidi" erano di un altro livello; loro inventavano i format e non scimmiottavano (male) i talk show americani tipo Jimmy Fallon. E, per piacere, basta etichettare (tipo "sei di destra perchè non ti piace Cattelan") chi la pensa in maniera diversa. Grazie  .



A parte che non c'è nulla di male ad esprimere un opinione riguardo l'appartenenza ad un'ideologia. Io ti dico ad esempio che come valori (non parlo di partiti, perché di solito in questo forum sono stato etichettato come "tu del PD", cosa che non sono) sono di sinistra. E ne vado assolutamente fiero, non me ne vergogno.

Posso capire che visti i recenti avvenimenti i Ferragnez siano visti come volti radical chic e bla bla bla. Ma perché politicizzare un personaggio come Cattelan, non lo capisco. Non mi pare che Cattelan giri alle feste dell'unità, per dire. Le bandierine le hai messe tu per primo, vorrei farti notare. 

Ti scandalizzi se assumo che sei di destra (l'ho fatto solo perché ho notato che nutri simpatia verso Mario Giordano, ma non ti ho mica dato del fascista, eh), ma senza che te ne accorgi chiami "radical chic" qualsiasi persona che nutra simpatia verso qualsiasi battaglia per i diritti civili.
Secondo questo ragionamento anche Raffaella Carrà sarebbe una radical chic visto che ha espresso più volte il suo sostegno ai diritti degli omosessuali.

Sebbene so che ci stiamo punzecchiando (almeno per me è così) quasi per gioco, vorrei farti notare come spesso cadere negli stessi tranelli per i quali accusate gli altri.


----------

